# bov



## jazzie (Apr 14, 2005)

anyone with s4's using bov instead of dv ?


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: bov (jazzie)*

im running the forge BOV/DVs... no problems so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the only problem is they are hard to sync them b/c they are adjustably by turning the tops.


----------

